# التشكيل الميكانيكي على البارد



## U.S (16 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 

لو سمحتم يا مهندسي الشبكة ​ 
ممكن أحصل موضوع 
" التشكيل الميكانيكي على البارد "
المهندس طالب منا الموضوع هذا في صفحتين 
ومن الضرورة أن يكون الموضوع موجود خلال هذا اليوم 
ولكنني بحثت كثيرا ولم أجدهـ ​ 
فياليت اللي عندهـ الموضوع ينزل له 
وأكون له من الشاكرين 
ودمت بخير ​


----------



## U.S (16 مايو 2009)

يا ناس ويــــن الردود ؟؟؟ 
والله محتاجه ضروري 
ياليت تساعدوني 
ياليـــــــــــــت


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)

*ياجماعة حد يرد علينا** 
جزاكم الله خيرا*​ ​


----------

